# Pudden sews a chair cover! Warning: psychedelic colors



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She sure is helpful!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pudden sure is watching the progress closely! Don't be surprised if she starts her own home based industry.

She does look happy with the finished result.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Well Pudden.Very good job on helping mama.She needs control and supervision.I hope you will get a green fern fabric soon,because this one make me little dizzy.Are you OK when you lay down on this chair,or it's fills like a roller coaster. Know I have a ? about Iron on the picture.Is this for real,or it just a door holder>


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job Pudden!!  

You do great sewing work! It looks very good! I gotta ask about the iron though...real? You have a mitt on, so i'm thinking real. Doh!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

olik said:


> Well Pudden.Very good job on helping mama.She needs control and supervision.I hope you will get a green fern fabric soon,because this one make me little dizzy.Are you OK when you lay down on this chair,or it's fills like a roller coaster. Know I have a ? about Iron on the picture.Is this for real,or it just a door holder>


Lol - nope, it's a real cast-iron one. I don't have electricity, so when sewing I use the lil' mini-generator to make power for the sewing machine and a light bulb, but it doesn't have enough juice for an electric iron. The cast-iron one works great. It sits on the stove to heat up and will hold heat for a long time.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

She is so cute!! You guys did a great job with the chair!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Pudden said:


> I don't have electricity



How do you power your computer?? LOL


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

batteries...they last for about 6 hours each, and I have 2. And when the mini-generator is on for a couple hours every other night or so, I re-load them.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden said:


> Lol - nope, it's a real cast-iron one. I don't have electricity, so when sewing I use the lil' mini-generator to make power for the sewing machine and a light bulb, but it doesn't have enough juice for an electric iron. The cast-iron one works great. heat up and will hold hIt sits on the stove to eat for a long time.



No kidding! My gram,gramma had one like that.Know i have to ask about stove-don't tell me you using a wood burner one.:no:I hope it's a gas.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

it's an oil drip stove - it uses diesel (heating oil). Not much wood here north of the treeline...


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job Pudden! And great job Pudden's Mom LOL- That slipcover looks pretty cool- I won't post photos with my Grandmother's chair that I re-upholstered in a class LOL- pretty vibrant too


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep.... we knew Pudden was multi talented

Will she darn socks?:--big_grin:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You have NO electricity??? 

Love your chair ... but forgive me, I'm stuck on the no electricity ROTFL.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW! I'm afraid that if I had to iron like that, I'd NEVER iron (not that I do much anyway)

OOPS - meant to say GREAT job on the cover! guess I got sidetracked by the electricity thing too


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

What an awesome life you guys have!! I have an iron just like that, but I use it for decoration in my laundry room. :curtain: I LOVE the slipcover. You & Pudden did an great job. Looks totally professional!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah I think a bunch of us would be LOST with good ole electricity. Just how far are you the nearest population center? Ive seen you mention Nome. Wow thats isolation. Your sewing skills are great. It amazed me as a kid to watch my greatgrandmother hand sew quilts. My mother has saved the ones shes made for me. They're only used as an absolute special occasion.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW I dont know which I am more amazed about. The great sewing job you did or living without electricity and using a cast iron iron. You are a very multitalented person with a great helper. Takes a tough dog and person to live like you do. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. Do I ever feel totally and completely inadequate! I have electricity and I can't do HALF (or even a quarter!) of what you do!!!!!!!!!

LOVE the chair.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

:lol:
I'm not very tough, people. I like it warm, comfy and snuggly, and my place is all that. I also like it quiet, which is my main criterion and that's why I don't live in town  Traffic and people noise really gets to me.
It's a fairly common scenario in bush Alaska, and even in bigger cities like Fairbanks. I was a grad student there and NONE of my fellow students had plumbing.

But when you tell people from the lower 48 that you live in a small cabin in the boonies with no plumbing or electricity, they think you're the unabomber or something. You gotta be careful


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pudden said:


> :lol:
> I'm not very tough, people. I like it warm, comfy and snuggly, and my place is all that. I also like it quiet, which is my main criterion and that's why I don't live in town  Traffic and people noise really gets to me.
> It's a fairly common scenario in bush Alaska, and even in bigger cities like Fairbanks. I was a grad student there and NONE of my fellow students had plumbing.
> 
> But when you tell people from the lower 48 that you live in a small cabin in the boonies with no plumbing or electricity, they think you're the unabomber or something. You gotta be careful


 
My brother in law lived in Faribanks for 20 years, working for the BLM. He had the stories! He was a cartographer, so was in the bush more often than not. He loved his time there, but his now wife wasn't quite cut out to live that lifestyle  Now they live up her in Northern MI and he often says he wishes he was back in AK where it's WARMER :doh:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> You have NO electricity???
> 
> Love your chair ... but forgive me, I'm stuck on the no electricity ROTFL.


I'm so glad I'm not the only one! LOL! I might possibly die or end up with blue papers on me if I had no electricity!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

btw, I should mention that plumbing in our climate is a real liability. Every time you travel, your pipes freeze. Big drama. I'd rather haul water jugs, haha.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

love the chair you made a good job of it with Puddens's help of course 

I cant believe you live without electricity OR plumbing 
do you have a well ? 
what happens to all of your waste water ?

I think we all take our creature comforts for granted so am in awe of you lol


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Wow!!!!*

WOW... Let me just say, (at the risk of hijacking this thread), that I often thought back to how you said that you x-c ski'ed to your vehicle and home every day.
Some mornings, I would think- it's 5 degrees out there- How does that girl DO it?

(I even had a dream about it one night, but that's another story-- kinda funny too!)

Back in December, we had a terrible ice storm, and were without electricity for two weeks.
We had a generator, and I thought I was going to go CRAZY by the end of the two weeks.
I thought it was bad enough having to go to the gas station and fill up our gas cans and haul it every night, but at least I had use of my truck all the way to my home!
Girl, you have got some SERIOUS GRIT!

I am in AWE of the way you live! 

Pudden, you have one AWESOME mom!
:You_Rock_


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Pudden said:


> :lol:
> they think you're the unabomber or something.


You're not are you? OK, just checking. 

Love the slipcover, btw.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW!! You and Pudden did a great job on that chair!! I am impressed that you loive like you do..I do not think I could do it..sounds like you are happy with your life ,and thats the best thing in the world, isnt it??!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

SadieBodean said:


> You're not are you? OK, just checking.



No, silly, the Unibomber is serving life in prison in Colorado...


Or we might seriously be wondering.....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay. #1 - that is a really good looking slipcover. I was expecting something much less tailored, but it looks really good even though I too like the fern better.
# 2 - I have an electric iron and I still send my clothes the the drycleaner!
#3 - Major! No plumbing???? Do you and Pudden both "go" outside? 
Whoo hoo. You go girl 'cause I ain't got the grit you do. :wave:


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

I have to say I search the forum for your posts because they always make me LOL - you and Pudden have quite the lifestyle! I also love the slipcover, btw! And as for the electricity and plumbing...I can't quite imagine my life without them, but I can certainly appreciate the draw of being where you are for all its beauty and remoteness - anyway, always looking forward to hearing about your latest adventures!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

LOVE the slipcover, and that Pudden sure is a canine Martha Stewart! I had a cast-iron iron when I lived in rural Nova Scotia, which was heated on my Record Georgian wood stove, which was how we cooked. That thing made the best breads and muffins ever, and the iron did a better job than any steam iron I've owned since. The pot holder was the dead giveaway that your iron is the real thing


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> LOVE the slipcover, and that Pudden sure is a canine Martha Stewart! I had a cast-iron iron when I lived in rural Nova Scotia, which was heated on my Record Georgian wood stove, which was how we cooked. That thing made the best breads and muffins ever, and the iron did a better job than any steam iron I've owned since. The pot holder was the dead giveaway that your iron is the real thing


:lol: Oh good - I'm glad I'm not the only Neanderthal on here.

I agree - that old iron works beautifully. I sure wish they still made them commercially, but I can only find them in antique sales. With the energy crisis and all, here's a good way to save  And it's so convenient and works so well. No stupid cord to get in the way. 

The only thing you better remember is not to grab the iron with your bare hands --aaaah!


----------

